# rear light for S1



## randomboulder (Jul 7, 2009)

Looking to get a rear light for my S1 for riding at dusk but can't find anything that will fit the aero seatpost. What do u guys use?


----------



## 7.62 (Oct 13, 2006)

I use a Dinotte rear light with a modified mount.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

I'd reccommend using a fi'zi:k saddle w/ the integrated light system; it's what I've used, looks good & the light works pretty good. Of course it requires getting a new saddle, but IMO the entire package is worth considering.

Otherwise, try something from Knog, their light systems would mount on almost anything. If you go that route, get the bigger lights as the single-rear-light unit they have isn't very visible.


----------



## randomboulder (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks, I looked up that light and saw an example photo and that thing looks bright!!! Don't really need something of that caliber though, maybe something w/o an external battery pack and easier on the wallet.


----------

